# Something to waterproof leather leash?



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I know they make spray that you can use to waterproof leather boots & shoes. Is there something better to use to waterproof a leather leash?

When Hans & I are walking in the rain, I end up with leather dye on my hands and he ends up with it in his white fur.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

How about a biothane leash? They are nice for wet weather and can have a good hand.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> How about a biothane leash? They are nice for wet weather and can have a good hand.


I don't think I've ever seen any biothane leashes in any of the local pet supply stores. Is there a good place to order from online?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

This stuff is REALLY cool. Dunno how well it would stand up to the rigors of a leash, but it's only 20-30 bucks for the kit at Lowes. You'll have fun trying at least I guess. It's called NeverWet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZrjXSsfxMQ


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have one lead from this guy and he has a great rep among a number of SAR handlers I know. But any of the quality places like Elite K9 sell them.

index


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

if the dye is coming out it is probably latigo - hate that leather! Harness leather that gets oiled lightly or is cleaned and softened with something like blackrock leather conditioner is great....I have the beata/biothane leads too...I don't like them when they are wet but they are super easy to clean....!

Lee


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

brembo said:


> This stuff is REALLY cool. Dunno how well it would stand up to the rigors of a leash, but it's only 20-30 bucks for the kit at Lowes. You'll have fun trying at least I guess. It's called NeverWet.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZrjXSsfxMQ


That WAS cool to watch!

Gosh, I could see getting somewhat addicted to using it.

Do you use it yourself or have a friend who does? Never even knew it existed.

I really like my leather leash and while the dye that gets on my hands washes off pretty easily, it is much harder to get off of Hans.

In a side note- I read your post about how sick you were a couple of days ago and hope you are feeling better!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I have one lead from this guy and he has a great rep among a number of SAR handlers I know. But any of the quality places like Elite K9 sell them.
> 
> index


Thanks, I will check them out. I was pretty sure I had seen some in a catalog around the house, but I looked through the Leerburg one as well as the Nite Lite catalog my husband gets, and couldn't find them.

I'll check out your link! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> That WAS cool to watch!
> 
> Gosh, I could see getting somewhat addicted to using it.
> 
> ...


Nope, and nope. But I did see it demoed at Lowes.

Sick- Much better. Fever is gone and I'm blowing the gunk outta my system. I'm lucky that I am out of work for a week for thanksgiving, letting my body repair and rest. Went Christmas shopping today, weather is crap but seeing as how I drive from place to place and only get wet for 10 seconds it should not be a problem.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> if the dye is coming out it is probably latigo - hate that leather! Harness leather that gets oiled lightly or is cleaned and softened with something like blackrock leather conditioner is great....I have the beata/biothane leads too...I don't like them when they are wet but they are super easy to clean....!
> 
> Lee


Lee, 
I am not sure what kind of leather it is. I got it at a farm supply store at the suggestion of my trainer. It does feel really good in your hand and has held up well so far.

Can I ask why you don't like biothane when it gets wet? Is it hard to hang on to or does it get slime-y feeling?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Biothane can get slippery. I have not really had that problem with my current lead though and use it all the time for working my dog on a boat.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Waterproofing leather can ruin it. A good leather leash will last for decades. Mine has. But I keep it clean and dry with just saddle soap. I soap it up with just a teensy bit of water, then wipe it clean with a dry rag. I've actually won international awards for leather and boot care, so it's a passion!

I used a biothane recently with detection work on a super high drive malinois and didn't like the biothane pulling in my hands, but it IS an easy to clean material.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is what I use


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Suka said:


> Waterproofing leather can ruin it. A good leather leash will last for decades. Mine has. But I keep it clean and dry with just saddle soap. I soap it up with just a teensy bit of water, then wipe it clean with a dry rag. I've actually won international awards for leather and boot care, so it's a passion!
> 
> I used a biothane recently with detection work on a super high drive malinois and didn't like the biothane pulling in my hands, but it IS an easy to clean material.


Wow, I think that's really neat that you've won awards for leather and boot care! 

So the products I see in the store to waterproof boots aren't really all that great for the leather? Well, I definitely don't want to ruin my leash. I've never really checked the ingredients. I just assumed it was some kind of silicone based product. 

Thanks for the info!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> This is what I use
> 
> Meltonian Mink Oil Paste:Amazonatio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GRXOAB4/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1385504320&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


Thanks for sharing this information!

Hans and I came inside after a rainy walk one day and I kept looking at his back, wondering just what the heck he could have gotten into, considering he was attached to me the entire time.

Then it dawned on me that the brownish red color was only on his back, right behind his shoulder blades. So each time he would cross over to the other side of the driveway to sniff, the leash would rub over him. Using wet wipes didn't even touch it. Time to do something different! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Note: Be very easy on the mink oil - it can be overused, creating kind of a sticky tacky finish which isn't that great on a leash... and nothing to do with mink oil, but anything with silicone in it is going to suffocate the leather..


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Suka said:


> Note: Be very easy on the mink oil - it can be overused, creating kind of a sticky tacky finish which isn't that great on a leash... and nothing to do with mink oil, but anything with silicone in it is going to suffocate the leather..


Thank you. I will keep this in mind!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love my Biothane leash! You can find them a lot of places online, a friend of mine did this review of one place that sounds pretty good:
A Prairie Dobe Companion: Tuesday Reviewsday: DogWalkies Biothane

Leather conditioner/cleaner should help some with the leather leash, or mink oil as others mentioned. I use Oakwood's saddle soap and leather conditioner.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Chicagocanine said:


> I love my Biothane leash! You can find them a lot of places online, a friend of mine did this review of one place that sounds pretty good:
> A Prairie Dobe Companion: Tuesday Reviewsday: DogWalkies Biothane
> 
> Leather conditioner/cleaner should help some with the leather leash, or mink oil as others mentioned. I use Oakwood's saddle soap and leather conditioner.


Glad to hear you like your Biothane leash. I think I may just order one and see how it goes. 

Seems like it is about evenly split between people who really like them and those who do not. 

If for some reason I do not end up really liking it, I can always tuck it under the seat of my Jeep for a spare. Right now I have an old nylon one (that I seriously do not like) under the seat in case of an emergency.

And I believe I will try putting some mink oil or conditioner on my leather leash.

I really appreciate everyone's help! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Suka said:


> Note: Be very easy on the mink oil - it can be overused, creating kind of a sticky tacky finish which isn't that great on a leash... and nothing to do with mink oil, but anything with silicone in it is going to suffocate the leather..


Yes, definitely use just a touch. A little goes a very long way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

buy a few leashes. use the leather leash on nice days.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> buy a few leashes. use the leather leash on nice days.


That's pretty much what I've decided to do, because I really like my leather one.

I already have a few, just not a biothane one. I think I will get one for our rainy day walks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I got a Biothane "convertible" leash that can go over the shoulder or around the waist, I had it customized to fit me but I didn't think I'd use it much. I ended up liking it so much I used it almost exclusively. The only time I didn't use it was for training class because it was the wrong length for that.
Biothane is also nice when you know it's going to get dirty because it won't stain or soak up gunk, and you can wash it off easily.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

All biothane is not created equal which may be some of the reasons people don't like it. I have heard the beta biothane is good, I know the site I linked to (k9noz) is good -- cheap low quality biothane is out there though .... I know the good one I have has more of a matte than a glossy appearance to it, but he does not specifically say beta biothane. 



BioThane coated webbing for your strapping needs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is rarely leashed. on walks i take my 11" leash. it's really
a handle with a latch. i have a 6' leash made out of climbing rope
with nice heavy brass fittings. the climbing rope leash can take
a weather beating. my fancy hand made leather leash rarely sees 
anything except the inside of the closet where it's hanging along 
with the other fancy leashes.




doggiedad said:


> buy a few leashes. use the leather leash on nice days.





MyHans-someBoy said:


> That's pretty much what I've decided to do, because I really like my leather one.
> 
> I already have a few, just not a biothane one. I think I will get one for our rainy day walks.
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

brembo said:


> This stuff is REALLY cool. Dunno how well it would stand up to the rigors of a leash, but it's only 20-30 bucks for the kit at Lowes. You'll have fun trying at least I guess. It's called NeverWet.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZrjXSsfxMQ


The first time I saw this stuff earlier this year I about fell out of my chair.

I'm going to be getting some of this stuff.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Another vote for biothane here! I've never had issues with it being too slippery, but just like with any material there are varying qualities, thickness, and texture. The texture I like is very supple, a bit thicker, and has sort of a rubber-y texture. Honestly a wet leather leash is way more slippery when wet. The 3/8" biothane I use for my obedience line is much thinner and more slippery, but the stuff I use for tracking and my all purpose leash are better quality and "grippy".


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Mink oil has been known(or rumored) to degrade some types of stitching(I'm a boot guy, leather is my preferred material). I use Lexol and have no direct experience with Mink, but it's what I hear on the grapevine.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> The first time I saw this stuff earlier this year I about fell out of my chair.
> 
> I'm going to be getting some of this stuff.


I haven't had a chance to show this video to my husband yet, but I have a feeling that when I do-we'll be making a trip to Lowes. 

It looks like an amazing product!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

brembo said:


> Mink oil has been known(or rumored) to degrade some types of stitching(I'm a boot guy, leather is my preferred material). I use Lexol and have no direct experience with Mink, but it's what I hear on the grapevine.


I can understand why it might degrade certain types of stitching. The leather leash I like so well doesn't seem to have near as much stitching as some leashes, so I might be able to get by using some type of conditioner sparingly on it. On the other hand, a leather leash I bought that has the back up snap on it, has quite a bit of thick white stitching, so I'll have to be careful with that one.

A little off topic...my husband & I both just about live in work boots. It is getting hard to find a quality stitched work boot that doesn't cost a fortune. Most are just glued together and those do not last very long for either of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> I really like my leather leash and while the dye that gets on my hands washes off pretty easily, it is much harder to get off of Hans.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


typical of latigo....and it is going to stretch too - especially if it gets wet!

Get a good harness or bridle leather leash...use a conditioner on it and it won't bleed on you like this!

The synthetic leads I get made are 'beata".....it is a matte finish, the material called 'biothane' by my harness maker is high gloss and comes in many colors....that would be much more slippery as a leash, but alot of collars, esp those in e-collar sets are this material...there was a craze for bridles out of it but I always thought it much too rigid

Lee


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> typical of latigo....and it is going to stretch too - especially if it gets wet!
> 
> Get a good harness or bridle leather leash...use a conditioner on it and it won't bleed on you like this!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recommendation!
I'll check into harness or bridle leather leashes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Another vote for biothane here! I've never had issues with it being too slippery, but just like with any material there are varying qualities, thickness, and texture. The texture I like is very supple, a bit thicker, and has sort of a rubber-y texture. Honestly a wet leather leash is way more slippery when wet. The 3/8" biothane I use for my obedience line is much thinner and more slippery, but the stuff I use for tracking and my all purpose leash are better quality and "grippy".


I appreciate your vote. 

I would probably do better with a "grippy" one.

Never knew there were so many kinds of leashes until I got Hans. We had a dog growing up, but she was a farm dog and spent very little time leashed. My husband has a cattle dog and she is seldom leashed. Enter Hans...and I entered a whole other world of different leashes, collars, training collars, classes, etc.

It is good to learn though, and I always enjoy hearing everyone's experiences.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

brembo said:


> Mink oil has been known(or rumored) to degrade some types of stitching(I'm a boot guy, leather is my preferred material). I use Lexol and have no direct experience with Mink, but it's what I hear on the grapevine.


Lexol is a much better product, but it's toxic so not good for leash chewers or boot lickers


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I didn't like the biothane with a wildly pulling dog doing the search work. It hurt my hand and left me wishing I had my old soft leather leash instead. I would rather have it than a crappy stiff leather leash though!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> All biothane is not created equal which may be some of the reasons people don't like it. I have heard the beta biothane is good, I know the site I linked to (k9noz) is good -- cheap low quality biothane is out there though .... I know the good one I have has more of a matte than a glossy appearance to it, but he does not specifically say beta biothane.
> 
> 
> 
> BioThane coated webbing for your strapping needs


Thank you for this! I just ordered a custom length gripper one for Han... Errr for myself  Less than $30 shipped!
Bud answered immediately and is very nice.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I don't own a nylon horse lead or leash - that stuff cuts and burns your hands! I see people using them all the time for long lines training and have seen some real even with horses, I used a rope or cotton lunge line....the biothane is stiffer than the beata, but most people interchange the names of the material...the beata I get is softer and more pliable, matte finish stuff...

My first bridle leather leash I had made got wet alot, I cleaned and conditioned it and got to feel like butter in your hands....then someone stole that leash of the tailgate of my truck at an AKC show 

I have a couple harness leather ones that are nice and soft now...

what are international awards for leather care??? never heard of such thing...for ????

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've had cheap leather leashes that stretched a lot over time, and that discolored from trips to the beach and the park where they got muddy, sandy, and wet with saltwater, and on one of them the clasp even seized up so it was very difficult to get on and off the collar. I've also had a rolled leather one that broke at the rivet. 










But now I have these leashes from Leerburg, and I LOVE them! Leerburg | Leather Dog Leashes

Mine are the 3/4" x 6 ft in black, and I've had them for around 3 years now. They are quite thick so stretching is minimal, and although they start out pretty stiff, they soften up nicely with use. I've never used anything on them to maintain the leather, the color doesn't bleed, they don't discolor, and the claps still work as they did when new. 

I do have biothane long lines, which are great (neon yellow!), and a short, thin, hot pink one that I use for flyball tournaments with Halo since I kept forgetting where I dropped her regular leash and had a hard time seeing it in the grass, and I only need to leash her to and from the ring. But I think it would be harder on my hands to use biothane for regular leash walking vs a nice leather.


----------



## TheModestMouse (Sep 13, 2013)

I know that mink oil conditions and somewhat waterproofs leather, but it dies not work on suede.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Sunflowers said:


> Thank you for this! I just ordered a custom length gripper one for Han... Errr for myself  Less than $30 shipped!
> Bud answered immediately and is very nice.


Let us know what you think when you get it. I need to put up an order for some more but I have had mine since 2006 and it looks like new.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've had cheap leather leashes that stretched a lot over time, and that discolored from trips to the beach and the park where they got muddy, sandy, and wet with saltwater, and on one of them the clasp even seized up so it was very difficult to get on and off the collar. I've also had a rolled leather one that broke at the rivet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a leather one from Leerburg and it seems to be made well. It is the one with 2 snaps so you have a back up.

Come to think of it, I don't believe I've ever had it out in the rain. It may do fine.

Recently, Hans seems to be doing well enough that he hasn't needed the prong collar. Fingers crossed...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

